
Google is manipulating search results in favor of Hillary Clinton - kauffj
http://siliconangle.com/blog/2016/06/10/google-is-manipulating-search-results-in-favor-of-hillary-clinton/
======
airza
Is there someone that google WILL autocomplete "criminal" for? I tried a lot
of people, including those who have been convicted of crimes, and it seems to
refuse to do so. (E.G Mike Tyson, John Gotti, as well as politicians like
Nixon, George W Bush, and even hitler.)

~~~
kauffj
Interesting. It did seem a bit heavy handed, which made me wonder if something
else was going on (and I figured by posting here I'd find out :).

For what it's worth, I _can_ get indictment to autocomplete for others (e.g.
try "vick indi").

Also, I'm guessing this whole story would have gone nowhere if Google had just
said "we filter labels like criminal" rather than claiming they only filter
"offensive or inappropriate content".

~~~
airza
Hmm, vick indi works but michael vick indi doesn't. Maybe it's doing it based
on a name detecting NLP component.

------
ccvannorman
Just tested this and the article is on point, at least about "Hillary Clinton
cri" search autocompletes. I took some screenshots for proof:

[http://imgur.com/R2uqYlL](http://imgur.com/R2uqYlL)

If we can't trust Google, who can we trust?

Bing?

I don't want to live in that world.

~~~
dandelion_lover
It's called "filter bubble", see [http://dontbubble.us](http://dontbubble.us)

~~~
Torgo
They filter lots of stuff in their autocomplete, people have observed for
years that "embarrassing" questions work for a while, then disappear. You used
to be able to measure how many people "wondered" if a particular celebrity was
gay, e.g. "$CELEBRITY g"...[autocompletes to gay, because a lot of people
typed it] because of autocompletion, that's now vanished. It's not got to do
with the bubble.

------
tdb7893
You see similar behaviour with trump and bernie. Also the stanford rapist dude
and martin shkreli. This isn't a story until they have evidence that it is
significantly different than many other famous people on google. People keep
comparing google results to bing but they are different engines

------
sickbeard
So we are upset over autocomplete now? Why not type in the word criminal
yourself you lazy bums. If it wouldn't show any results for that then maybe
the rest of us would care but google not autocompleting your bias is actually
quite refreshing.

------
plaugg
isn't this just showing the effects of your filterbubble as defined by google?

------
carlmcqueen
When life imitates begins to reflect a Netflix series it is sometimes hard to
tell real life from fiction.

